# Roadmaster Motormaster Literature?



## Coaster Brake (May 7, 2013)

I have scoured the net, and have yet to find anything on these.
Does anyone have any advertisements, or catalog pages?
Is there anything on these besides the 2 restored examples that google turns up?


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2013)

Someone on here (and somewhere on here) posted info. There was a Roadmaster brochure and a page of one...


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2013)

found it and sent it to you.


----------

